# Meaql worms



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

Today for the first time I tried meal worms and my piranha loved them I gave him 2 and at first he didn't seem to like them but then I left the room and when I came back they were gone and now he is all fat looking. He usually doesnt eat till he is fat so I guess he like them alot.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

My guys always loved meal worms and earthworms. Just don't feed them this too often as they are on the fatty side.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yea if a nightcrawler makes it to the bottom of my tank, he is the GOD of all worms


----------

